# Plastic vs Glass?



## cbzdel (May 11, 2010)

While using my weed wacker I suddenly see the window on my screen door explode some 30' in front of me, I must of hit a rock or something.

My screen door is nothing fancy, just a basic door with two windows. The glass is easy to replace. But before replacing it I got to thinking, would it be better to replace this with some sort of clear plastic or would that look horrible? I am not certain I have ever seen a clear plastic window.

I have lived in my house for 6 years and finally had this problem, so its nothing I am greatly worried about happening again.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

Federal regs require a safety product in doors . Most storm doors have 3/32 - 1/8 thick glass . Your only legal choices are tempered glass or plexiglass .

Plex will usually be cheaper . It is very common as a replacement "glass" in storm doors .


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Plexiglass does cost less, is more shatter resistant.

And will scratch easier, as well as eventually become too opaque to see through.

Your choice.


ED


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Don't be tempted to replace with acrylic that's less expensive than Plexiglass. I discovered over 40 years ago all Acrylics aren't created equal. Read information carefully.

COPIED INFO:
General plexiglass clarification: 

Plexiglas® is a registered brand name
Plexiglass is a commonly used name to describe acrylic, that originates from the brand name Plexiglas®, similar to the way that Kleenex® (a brand name) is often used generically to describe a facial tissue
Plexiglass is a type of acrylic and you will often find the two words (plexiglass and acrylic) to be interchangable
The scientific name for plexiglass is Poly(methyl methacrylate) (PMMA) and it is most often used as a shatter-resistent or lightweight alternative for glass
Plexiglass is one of the most common plastics on the market today


----------



## cbzdel (May 11, 2010)

dd57chevy said:


> Federal regs require a safety product in doors . Most storm doors have 3/32 - 1/8 thick glass . Your only legal choices are tempered glass or plexiglass .
> 
> Plex will usually be cheaper . It is very common as a replacement "glass" in storm doors .


Good to know, I was not aware. My plan was to just take one of the tracks that holds the glass as well as the exact dimensions to a glass or plastic shop and tell them what I need. I was going to let them decide how much I should undersize the material to the frame. The glass sat loosely in 4 tracks that are about a 1/2" deep. So I was thinking maybe subtract 1/8" or so from the overall dimensions to allow for a slight movment would be a good idea?? Just thinking expansion/contraction but maybe glass/plastic do not do that?


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

Installing plex in a door is a no-brainer . Very little can go wrong............unless you "miss-measure" !!!

I check squareness & leave 1/32 clearance all sides , but the _worst _thing you can do is size it too _big !!!_


----------

